# Yahoo SMS limit



## alexnj (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi, 

does anyone know how to get around the yahoo messenger sms limit, i.e., one that occurs after sending a few sms to my mobile phone, and says:

"to continue receing text from <yahoouserid>, you must reply to one of their messages. your reply will be sent to <yahoouserid>."

 

thx in advance,

alex.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 8, 2004)

> "to continue receing text from <yahoouserid>, you must reply to one of their messages. your reply will be sent to <yahoouserid>."


the other person will have to respond u , once in 6 times that u send him a SMS.

i.e. u will have only 6 SMS limit , b4 he replies.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 8, 2004)

Aghrrrrrrr  Yahoo Has limited The usage of its SMs Sending.....This was not the case previously but now Only when u send an SMS to a person he has to reply a message back to u and then COntinue on with It......Anybody with any other messengers to sugest for free  ..... 8)


----------



## prakashaka (Dec 8, 2004)

Yahoo! dosnt support Spammers ..
so if  u send more that 6 messages to a person.. and the person dosnt replies back it thinks that u r spammer.. and it blocks further messages from u..

thatz all


----------



## krazydude (Dec 8, 2004)

Yahoo is not that stupid, it does not allow spamming so after 6 its goodbye


----------



## GameAddict (Dec 9, 2004)

*Try this...*

Hi,

I faced similiar problem some time back, so added the friend's mobile number in my contact details and asked him to do same with my mobile number. Since then, there is no problem! Please try this and confirm!

Bye!

GA


----------



## asim13june (Dec 9, 2004)

*SMS Through YAHoo Messenger*

Well there is no limit for SMS through yahoo messenger, but the person ur sending msg shd reply any of ur first  6 msg, and if he does so then u can send any number of msg to him, wel it was not like this earlier, as i used it a lot, and now SMS are delivered late, well.....................bye


----------



## nitnew (Dec 9, 2004)

*sms*

can you tell me which site offers the free sms except that of messenger.


----------



## alexnj (Dec 9, 2004)

*hopez?*

GameAddict gave me some hopez.. would it work?

Can u tell exactly what I should do to get this _ thing 2 work?
I've been messing with it for a week now, 

tried replying once, twice thrice, and tried commands:
reset <user-id>
unblock all
etc. etc. 

but the limit still exists. 
but one of my friend has what I'm looking for, from yahoo messenger ofcourse!

Killing him to get his account seems too costly! hehe! Gotta find an alternative.

Thx in advance,

Alex.


----------

